

Anonymous threatens Fox News Web site over Occupy coverage - noinput
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-20125628-83/anonymous-threatens-fox-news-web-site-over-occupy-coverage/

======
TeMPOraL
Given the date picked (5th of November) I wonder whether it's more about Fox
News, or more about that it's 5th of November and they feeling _something_
must be done then that will be worth remembering.

